# Loud Tweeting?



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

For the past three days or so, Axel had started his 'tweeting'. He had done it before, but not as loud. He's not screaming or seems to be in pain, but tweeting loudly. He's at his quilling stage, so that might be a contributing factor. And he also gets louder when I come near him.
He has stopped for a few minutes at a time though, so I'm not too worried.
Just curious as to why he may be tweeting so loudly.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

He might be ummm... be injoying boy time


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree with the above poster...definitely sounds like he's probably having some boy time. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

agree. Clark has started making those noises as well :lol: among some other obnoxious noises that are interesting to wake up to. He seems very preoccupied with himself, due to recent developments  he even is ignoring his wheel.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> he even is ignoring his wheel.


In a manner of speaking... :lol:


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

ROFL
I thought so...
He might be. Though, I'm not sure. Again, though, I'm not worried. xD
He just does it a lot then.

:lol:


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Most boys do.  <--- mom of three


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I was expecting it to happen, though I never knew he was actually doing so.
lol
Thank you guys for letting me know though. xD; 
Any worry - if any - is totally gone now.


----------



## Kfraser (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm new. My hedgie is ... singing (?) to me while I hold her. I mean, while I'm holding her, pretty constantly, she is tweeting and chirping... almost rhythmically, but very low and quiet. err... She has just started quilling, and I'm sure it's fine, but... it was very surprising.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Kfraser said:


> Hi, I'm new. My hedgie is ... singing (?) to me while I hold her. I mean, while I'm holding her, pretty constantly, she is tweeting and chirping... almost rhythmically, but very low and quiet. err... She has just started quilling, and I'm sure it's fine, but... it was very surprising.


if it's a soft noise, it could just be the noise hedgehogs make when they're curious and sniffing around  Kind of a whuffling, whistling noise.



hedgieglue said:


> Any worry - if any - is totally gone now.


Good!
All this new boy stuff has thrown me for a for a whirl because I have no idea what Clark's doing and what's normal. :lol: So you're not the only one who worries! Strange little animals.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

> All this new boy stuff has thrown me for a for a whirl because I have no idea what Clark's doing and what's normal. :lol: So you're not the only one who worries! Strange little animals.


Haha, I can't even imagine what that's got to feel like, thinking your little boy is having 'boy time' but not knowing if it's normal...It'd be so awkward to come out and be like '...guys is this what he's doing'. Glad I'm a girl's mama! Lol!


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Ever since I've made the first post, I've been watching him.
I don't think he's having 'boy time'. It just sounds like tweety breathing. He does it when he's going to sleep, when he's sleeping, when I hold him...

Is he sick? Or is it just a normal noise? 
I just really doubt it's boy time because it's all the time.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

it may just be he has a squeaky nose. Does his nose drip at all? How often does he sneeze?


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

He's only sneezed once in the past many weeks I've had him. He sneezed today when I woke him up; nothing really serious. But I'm not sure how often he sneezes in his house or when I'm asleep/not in the room.
His nose isn't too drippy (only having kind of dripped when he sneezed earlier, but not a lot) and he doesn't lick at it.

I don't know why he's so squeaky, but I really doubt boy time. Even now; he's sleeping in my lap and breathing in tweets. He only stops doing it for a few seconds or so.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

sometime Quinnlee gets squeaky like that. Could just be the way his pipes are? :lol: But I don't think it's concerning if there's no nasal drip or regular sneezing. The squeaky noise itself is normal.

Could be just like, some cats purr louder than others.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

It might be. He had quieted down a few minutes after I sent my last post and remained quiet until I put him back in his cage. 
I just have a tendency of overthinking things. D:
But I'll still keep an eye on him!

He's been called 'Axel Bird' for the past few days because of his squeaking. :lol: I just wanted a second opinion on his squeaking~


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

When I got Thimble his wheel was squeaky and it annoyed me so much (as he is in my room at night!) so i fixed it with my dad 
Thimble decided he liked the squeaking noise and missed it.... so HE squeaked the entire time he ran on his wheel...... :lol: 
Anyway, after the wheel got squeaky again, he seemed pleased, and i slept better.... I think he likes to squeak though. He seems to run around on the floor (while supervised) making cute little sounds.
They are funny little guys...  

That's all i can say about my personal experience... good luck with your squeaker!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe little Axel's great-great-great-grandpa is a bird. 

They do make some silly little noises. Mr. Prickles makes a teeny little popping noise when he's fast asleep.


----------

